# [DNS/BIND] the NS record



## mgp (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi,
there's something that I don't understand about the NS record
I've been using only one server for my domain up till now
and my NS records looked like that:

```
NS ns0.mydomain.com.
NS ns1.mydomain.com.
```
where both ns0 and ns1 are configured for the same IP address
... I've just got access to second machine and I told my domain registrator to change the IP address of my second name server (ns1.mydomain.com) to the IP of the second machine
what is not clear to me is whether I need to setup the second machine as slave DNS or setup it exactly like my first machine (like master DNS)
what do you think ?

thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2009)

mgp said:
			
		

> what is not clear to me is whether I need to setup the second machine as slave DNS or setup it exactly like my first machine (like master DNS)


It doesn't really matter. Setting up the secondary as a slave will save you from having to edit 2 zone files (1 on each server) if you need to change something.


----------



## mgp (Mar 19, 2009)

I was hoping this is the case
thank you


----------



## vivek (Mar 19, 2009)

Usually, first server (ns0) is master dns server. Rest all are slave servers for ease of management. Make sure all servers run in chrooted jail. Also, setup TSIG to improve security.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 21, 2009)

One important thing about master/slave nameservers is to properly increment zone serials on the master, else the slaves will be out of sync. Also read up on the "notify" feature.


----------

